# Obsidian Arabian's First Foals



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Those are gonna be gorgeous babies!! Congrats Dru!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Those are gonna be gorgeous babies!! Congrats Dru!


Thanks Lady!! 

The come into this world wanted, with love and a bright future!
They will be assets to our Crabbet/Phara Foundation.

Golden Ecstasy's Sire and Grandsire:
Gold N Ali








Burgundy Sun








All photos cited with permission


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Dru - I must say you are on the right track with those mares and the stallion they are bred to. I have loved Gideon from the first time I saw his photo. Those mares are pretty special also! You will have the foundation that is needed/required for the start of a successful breeding program. Congratulations to you!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

I loved it when the 2 year old went and hugged the studs leg. Awesome horse


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HGEsquire said:


> Dru - I must say you are on the right track with those mares and the stallion they are bred to. I have loved Gideon from the first time I saw his photo. Those mares are pretty special also! You will have the foundation that is needed/required for the start of a successful breeding program. Congratulations to you!
> 
> Denise Gainey


Denise,

I can't express how much your opinion means to me. Your program is one I've respected for years and I know how much research ( at least an inkling) you have invested in pedigrees and lines, so your input is highly valued.
Gideon is a very prized stallion, and if not for the fact that these mares were not residing with this stallion, I would never have had the opportunity to purchase mares already in foal by him. I am very grateful to Julie for allowing me this amazing, once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.
I look forward to what he and these lovely mares will produce.
Most sincere thanks to you my friend for your encouragement and kindness! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Spirit11 said:


> I loved it when the 2 year old went and hugged the studs leg. Awesome horse


Yes, that stud is so amazingly gentle. His daughter, who is one of the mares I just received, is exactly the same in disposition...very calm, gentle, and sweet.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Gonna be some beautiful babies!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Gonna be some beautiful babies!


Thanks you Celeste!! They are coming along and bellies are starting to show!! I look forward to the new babies.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some new pics of the pregnant Ladies..in foal to Golden Ecstasy:
(Pasture condition)

BA Chevelle- Double Padron:
















Echo Empress: Echo Magnificoo daughter:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're lookin good Dru!!


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful!! I recently rescued an 18yr Arab mare, and she hasn't been handled much, but she is warming up quickly, just love her  
When are they due ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

InStyle said:


> Beautiful!! I recently rescued an 18yr Arab mare, and she hasn't been handled much, but she is warming up quickly, just love her
> When are they due ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
Arabs are highly intelligent..she'll come around- just take your time. Kudos to you for rescuing her.
The Padron mare (chestnut) is due early April and the Echo M mare is due early June..
Felt the Padron mare's belly yesterday and that baby was doing acrobatics! Large increase in size in the last week.. I think we're going to have a big baby. :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few more pics...

Love this girl's face and snaky neck.. 









Big, stretchy mare..


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Could look at your pics all day . I will be trying to get some pics of my guys and my lil Arab gal Tess, this afternoon 

Can't wait to see their foals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> They're lookin good Dru!!


Thanks HLL- pregnancy agrees with them!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I really like the Padron mare's looks, but I'm a little prejudiced in favor of Padron, most of my herd is at least double Padron. BUT......that Echo daughter is MAGNIFICENT! Can't wait to see pics of those bebe's!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> A few more pics...


 I really like the chestnut mare!! I hope the gray foals on my birthday which is June 7th! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I really like the chestnut mare!! I hope the gray foals on my birthday which is June 7th! :wink:


Well, the funny thing is-- that's her due date..LOL I hope she foals on your birthday as well!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I really like the Padron mare's looks, but I'm a little prejudiced in favor of Padron, most of my herd is at least double Padron. BUT......that Echo daughter is MAGNIFICENT! Can't wait to see pics of those bebe's!


We're planning on showing the Padron mare depending on how she comes along under saddle after the foal is weaned.. She has lovely movement and her flash would go well in Main Ring.. I need to find pics of your beauties..

But, yes, that Echo M daughter is something. Her prescience and attitude are captivating. Though she isn't extremely typey, she produces extreme type as Echo daughters are known to do. Her last filly - a flaxen chestnut by the same sire she now is bred to was sold to Belgium. She also has a ground-eating trot -- raw power when she moves. What a tank this girl is! Perhaps we might think about Sporthorse for her..

I can't wait to see what these girls are "working on" either! :wink:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! That is beyond excited!! I cannot wait to see these foals!!! Love, love, love that stud!!! Both the mares look stunning as well!!! Im so excited for you!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Congrats!! That is beyond excited!! I cannot wait to see these foals!!! Love, love, love that stud!!! Both the mares look stunning as well!!! Im so excited for you!!! Congrats again!!!


Thank you Csimkunas! He is quite a handsome fella.. 
Only a few more months... :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few more pics of Golden Ecstasy.. including his affinity for young ones..
I just love this horse!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

:lol:OOOH GASP!!! You are NOT letting that WILD, OUT OF CONTROL, AY-RAB STALLION near that baby!.........ROFL.......if people really only knew! They are such babysitters!:lol:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher- just found pics of your lovely babies on an Arabian thread, and what stunners!! You must be very proud! Who is the flaxen and the black?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> :lol:OOOH GASP!!! You are NOT letting that WILD, OUT OF CONTROL, AY-RAB STALLION near that baby!.........ROFL.......if people really only knew! They are such babysitters!:lol:


OMG- I know!! I expect all kinds of " you're such a bad owner" posts...lol..
This stud is such a lamb. Better than most mares.
My mare Magic will get "opinionated" with me, but won a 7 year old her first blue ribbons all the while walking on eggshells with her.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

InStyle said:


> Could look at your pics all day . I will be trying to get some pics of my guys and my lil Arab gal Tess, this afternoon
> 
> Can't wait to see their foals!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So---- where are those pics?? Hmm?? :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> OMG- I know!! I expect all kinds of " you're such a bad owner" posts...lol.. This stud is such a lamb.


 First of all gorgeous stud!! Second of all awww how sweet! Third he sounds like my Apache ( in my avatar pic), he's a big love bug especially with kids and me.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Love love love that stallion. Was raised on beautiful Crabbet bred arabians and it's the only type of Arabian I can truly honestly admire for diverse athleticism and fantastic personality and temperament. 

Best of luck. Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

CecilliaB said:


> Love love love that stallion. Was raised on beautiful Crabbet bred arabians and it's the only type of Arabian I can truly honestly admire for diverse athleticism and fantastic personality and temperament.
> 
> Best of luck. Can't wait to see the babies!


He is a beautiful thing, isn't he? Love the CMK breeding. His personality and calm demeanor is very valuable to me.
They are something to contend with and Lady Blunt did know what she was doing when she selected her foundation Arabians for the Crabbet Stud..
Nice to talk with someone who appreciates their talents and abilities..

Thank you for the well wishes..I can hardly wait myself.. :wink:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow I must say, you have REALLY gorgeous horses =) I bet the foals are going to be stunning. Good luck with the births.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

palominolover said:


> Wow I must say, you have REALLY gorgeous horses =) I bet the foals are going to be stunning. Good luck with the births.


Appreciate the kind words.. I'll take all the well wishes I can for these lovely mares- thank you..
Happy Yule to all!


----------

